# My beautiful pair of Orange Koi Angelfish



## waynec (Aug 15, 2016)

I raised a breeding pair of angelfish before. If they are a pair, they like to dance around each other.

This is the same behavior I am noticing with this pair.


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

Beautiful pair, I really like how much orange they have.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Wow, gorgeous angels. Never seen any with that much bright orange colouration. Great job raising these.

Anthony


----------



## mom (Mar 11, 2018)

I saw my first orange angel in person a few days ago. None of the pics will ever do them justice. Wow!


----------



## BarryS (May 15, 2021)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Wow, gorgeous angels. Never seen any with that much bright orange colouration. Great job raising these.
> 
> Anthony


Yes, those are nice! I used to raise the orange koi but never quite that much color.


----------

